# Lonely 16yr old female dove



## Blanca (Nov 3, 2010)

*Should I find her a friend?*

Hello,

I am in need of advice on my 16yr. old female dove "Bonita". I will start with my question so readers don't have to wait forever for me to get to the point  Would she be happier with me because I have had her all of her life (16yrs) or would she be happier adopted out to be with other doves?

I have had Bonita and her sister for 16 years. Sadly, her sister died a couple of months ago and now I am Bonita's "mate". I don't mind at all but feel bad for her because if I am not around all she does is sit in her cage. She cannot be out free because I have a cat. I have added mirrors and some toys but she isn't that interested. As soon I talk or visit her she perks up and coos at me. She was always active with her sister...preening, chasing each other, egg laying, etc. Now her attention is on me and I work so I cannot spend as much time with her as she needs.

She used to walk all over the cage and when I would let her out she would walk all over the floor. Now when I let her out she just sits on top of the cage or will stay on my hand if I carry her. If I put her on the floor she just flies right back up to the cage. She is active and happy with me but otherwise she just sits there. I wouldn't say she is depressed at all, just lonely or bored.

She also lost a lot of weight after her sister died but does eat and drink fine. I feed her Harrison's Bird Food so her diet is good, I started adding a little oatmeal bread with sesame seeds to put a little weight on her, which has helped.

I am torn because of course I love her and feel that she would be better off with me because I have had her all of her life, and if I adopt her out I don't want her to miss me especially since her sister just died not too long ago.

Anyone with experience like this? I thought about getting her a friend but really don't want to start all over and be in this same situation years from now once she passes.

Any advice would be appreciated. I am near Boston, MA. Thank you, Blanca


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

You had her for 16 years...how could you even think about giving her away. 
Bonita will be very content with you as her buddy. It may take some time for her to adjust being alone in the cage...but she will. Play with her and let her out when you can...she will be just fine.

Dawn


----------



## Blanca (Nov 3, 2010)

"You had her for 16 years...how could you even think about giving her away." 

This is exactly why I wanted to see what more experienced owners think. I feel there is no option, it would be wrong to adopt her out - for both of us...but if someone had a similar experience and could say, no way the bird will miss you too much or she would be happier with a friend, I would consider her happiness.

I appreciate your post because it is exactly how I feel.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

she is too old.. just keep her in the place she has always known... it may not be ideal but it is all you got... just interact with her as much as you can.. change is stressful for doves and who knows if she would be better off.. she could just not like the change and it could be too much for the old girl...


----------



## Blanca (Nov 3, 2010)

Thank you for your input. I agree, she will stay with me and others have suggested a stuffed animal, which I will try!


----------



## george simon (Feb 28, 2006)

*Hi BLANCA, Get another female dove, but be sure its a female.* GEORGE


----------



## NYBOY (Sep 15, 2009)

Mickacoo pigeon and dove rescue has lots of homeless doves. They can pick out a very mellow one for your dove.


----------

